# Tell me something about your city?



## Ozee (Apr 29, 2009)

If there is a similar thread pls ignore






If your comfortable with putting up your home town/state/country please tell me something about it, what you love, what you hate, what is it famous for? If you don't like the city your living in now tell me about your birth town


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in Toronto....heres some interesting facts:

-We have the worlds tallest building, the CN Tower, at 553.33 M.






- We're home to the worlds longest Street....1896 KM.

- Toronto is the most multicultural city in the entire world

- Toronto is smoke free....it is illegal to smoke in public enclosed spaces (restuarants, bars...etc)

- 1/4 of Canadas population lives within 159 KM radius of Toronto

- Toronto is North Americas 5th largest city


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Toronto!

I bored of where i live and want to move.


----------



## esha (Apr 30, 2009)

*Ottawa*

- love Bluesfest in the summer time, which is a week long festival of amazing artists that come play

- Also famous for Winterlude, a winter festival that has ice sculptures and lots of fun things, plus skating on the canal

- I guess we're pretty much famous for our beavertails, yum, and actors/musicians like Matt Perry, Alanis Morissette, Sandra Oh, Mom from OC I don't remember her name and I probably missed a bunch

- You can get from one side of the city to the other in 25 mins

- also love that Quebec is a 20 min drive, so partying legally started there at 18

- hate that we don't get recognized too much like Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver, but we're slowly making our mark, after all we ARE THE CAPITAL OF CANADA.


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 30, 2009)

*Quick Facts About Houston:*

Houston is the home of the Texas Medical Center, the world's largest concentration of health care and research institutions, and NASA's Lyndon B. Johnson Space Center. Houston is the largest city in the state of Texas and the fourth-largest in the United States covering more than 600 square miles.

Houston offers a wide selection of recreational opportunities, ranging from professional football, basketball, and baseball to permanent companies in opera, ballet, theater, and symphony. Houston's retail offerings are world class with several major shopping malls and urban entertainment centers. There are abundant lakes, rivers, and wildlife areas, and more than 400 parks. Houston is also very much an outdoor city.

Houston ranks second only to New York City by number of theater seats in a concentrated downtown area. Also, it is one of only a handful of cities in the country to feature permanent dance, theater, symphony, and opera companies. The city also features Jesse H. Jones Hall for the Performing Arts, home of the Houston Symphony and Society for the Performing Arts; the Hobby Center for the Performing Arts, the home of Theatre Under the Stars and the SFX Broadway Series; and the Alley Theatre, one of the oldest resident professional theater companies in the nation.

Plus, there are many famous people from Houston including:

Patrick Swayze, Shelley Duvall, Alexis Bledel(from the Gilmore Girls)...just to name a few!


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

Pittsburgh, PA






Nestled among rolling hills along the Allegheny, Ohio and Monongahela Rivers, Pittsburgh is the heart of a dynamic region where more than one million people live and work. Pittsburgh is on the forefront of biomedical research, computing technology, finance and business and is a hub of historical, cultural, recreational and professional sports activities.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add that the CN Tower has a cool glass floor that makes it feel like your floating on air....






You know esha, I've never been to Ottawa before....I should go!


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

That's creepy, Gina!! And I'm not scared of heights!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL It is pretty creepy....an ex took me to the tower for dinner (they have a revolving restuarant at the top of the tower, so literally you have a different view every few mins) and i REFUSED to walk on it even though i knew it was safe! lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2009)

HOUSTON BLOWS!!!

I hate this place and I wanna move. But alas bills need to be paid...

When oh when can I go back to Fl or better yet TnT?!


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

I lived in Houston for 6 years and all I remember was that I sweated!! A lot!! lol


----------



## Lucy (Apr 30, 2009)

wow! interesting places.. gina i got vertigo just looking at that picture!

liverpool has two massive churches at either end of one long road that cuts straight through the city. this is the catholic cathedral (commonly known as "paddy's wigwam")






it's huuuuuge. and pretty gross from the outside but inside it looks like this






no cross shape, its round all the way round!

and this is the anglican (protestant) one:






my personal favourite. it's gorgeous inside too.

last year to mark our city being the capital of culture they shone a laser from the catholic cathedral down to the anglican one- they're built on the same level so it didn't bounce on a single building. it was sort of symbolic, showing how the two divisions can be rejoined again. i'm not religious but it was pretty neat.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 30, 2009)

OoOoO That would have been interesting to see Lucy!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 30, 2009)

That is very scary Gina. I couldn't do it lol.

Spartanburg SC blows big time. We do have a lot of stuff here but I guess bc I grew up here it's not anything of interest personally. We are nicknamed "the hub city" or "sparkle city."

This is our downtown which you can cross through in less then 5 minutes lol











"Morgan Square, the city’s primary downtown hub, is the original courthouse village. It was founded adjacent to a small spring (now underground) on the western slope of a ridge, which forms the border of the Tyger and Pacolet River watersheds. The square's name derives from Daniel Morgan, the general who commanded the American forces at the Battle of Cowpens. A statue of Morgan (visible atop the pillar at right in the photo) was placed in the square in 1881. The oldest existing buildings on the square date to the 1880s. It is now a thriving center for daytime commerce as well as nightlife. "

I know were home to world headquarters and research facility for Milliken and Company and our lot of economy benefits from BMW's manufacturing facility.






You can read more about us here on wiki.

I still like it here just bc it small and comfortable. I'm not a big city person so it fits for me.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 30, 2009)

i dont like my current city, but i used to live in rochester so i can give some intresting facts about that

*the rochester in upstate new york not the one in pennsylvania

-there are two towns in NY called rochester, this one is up near canada

- home of nick tahoe's hotts which is the home of the garbage plate

- the wegmans food store chain started in rochester

- Kodak corporate head quaters is located in down town rochester

- home to the national technical institute for the deaf (NTID)

- had a ferry that went from rochester to ontario i think that cost the city about 45 million dollars and is not in use


----------



## laurafaye (Apr 30, 2009)

I live in Newcastle! It is famous for Newcastle Brown Ale, Angel of the North and the bridges. The shopping is great too, about 20 minutes from Newcastle is the biggest shopping centre in Europe, Metrocentre.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 30, 2009)

I live in Denver, Colorado






I didn't know what to say about it lol so I looked some stuff up.

-The United States Air Force Academy is located in Colorado Springs.

-Denver, lays claim to the invention of the cheeseburger. The trademark for the name Cheeseburger was awarded in 1935 to Louis Ballast.

-Colfax Avenue in Denver is the longest continuous street in America.

-The 13th step of the state capital building in Denver is exactly 1 mile high above sea level.

-Colorado has more microbreweries per capita than any other state.

-The highest suspension bridge in the world is over the Royal Gorge near Canon City. The Royal Gorge Bridge spans the Arkansas River at a height of 1,053 feet.

- the Coors Light brewery is in Golden, Colorado

I don't know what else to say! I love how it can be 30 degrees and snowing and the next day be 75 degrees.
















Our airport











We have beautiful sunsets


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 30, 2009)

Austin TX

We used to be the live music capital of the world, it used to have that small town feel. In the last 10 years we've really grown, everyone wants to live here. Crime is increasing due to the economy, but still lotsa fun things to do all the time, you gotta have $ tho to keep up with all the fun.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 30, 2009)

Great thread Ozee! I find it fascinating to read about all the places people live


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 30, 2009)

Middlesbrough is a town in the north east of england mainly known for its industry especially the steel works.

This is the transporter bridge:






It's really pretty when it's lit up on a night.

Middlesbrough is near the river tees and we have the 2nd largest shipping port in the UK (the crap you learn in history class, eh?



)

It's an alright place to live I guess. I can think of nicer places but it's okay.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 30, 2009)

wow all such gorgeous places






Even though i've lived in Sydney for over 5 years now i still class myself as a Melbourne girl so i will do my hometown and leave Sydney for Rosie or Bec if they get the time










Our trams



really one of the few cities in Oz to have them.

*Melbourne's famous tramway system is the largest outside the European continent and the fourth largest in the world. It stretches along 244 kilometres (152 miles) of track, and has 450 trams.






Eureka sky deck, much like yours Gina..I will never go on it lol. Also one in sydney aswell.






Just an overview of melbourne city






Melbourne has the best shopping in Oz IMO, its has streets with rows ad rows of sweet and cake shops that i have find memories of.






The National Gallery of Victoria has the world's largest stained glass ceiling - 51 metres (167.3 feet) long by 15 metres

(49.2 feet) wide

I adore melbourne because its a gorgeous mix of gothic art deco and the modern. Extremly multi-cultural. Just an all round gorgeous place. I lived in St Kilda and wanted to post photos of there but i think i've loaded enough LOL.

Anyone ever coming toOZ deffinately make time for Melbourne.


----------



## esha (Apr 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know esha, I've never been to Ottawa before....I should go!

This is no good Gine.You have to come down. We're a clean city haha. 
Just wanna add that I've been to the CN Tower twice and still have not built up the courage to walk on the glass floor. I've topped it with the tip of my foot haha but never actually walked on it. But heey, 3rd times a charm! lol


----------



## Geek (Apr 30, 2009)

I live in Huntington Beach, CA. It's called "Surf City USA".


----------



## bluebear91504 (May 1, 2009)

sacramento!

its awesome cause I live here!

hehe.

i wish i wasn't lazy so i could post some nice pictures.

google it! hehe.


----------



## HairEgo (May 1, 2009)

Tony's pictures made me sad....reminds me of the time I used to spend in California.....those were the days


----------



## Bec688 (May 1, 2009)

Sydney, Australia - woot woot!

Sydney is the largest city in Australia with a population of approximately 4.34 million people! It's a multicultural city and is famous for it's Opera House, Harbour Bridge, Centrepoint Tower and it's beautiful beaches!

Sydney Harbour






Harbour Bridge &amp; Opera House






Centrepoint Tower







Skyline of the CBD






Bondi Beach






Bondi on busy day!


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2009)

You make me want to travel ! Bondi beach looks beautiful (crowd-less lol, i need space around my towel).

I live in Versailles, France

Versailles is known for its castle, mostly built under Louis the 14th, and later home of Marie Antoinette





Sorry if the pics are big, i took them from Wikipedia.











L'orangerie (taken from the large balcony above). The pic doesn't do it justice, it's really beautiful IRL.

and the gardens :






(in this pic the castle is in your back).






Le bassin d'Apollon.

Another fountain :






Each year, during summer, take place what we call "les grandes eaux", when all the fountains are set on (with still the same mechanisms today, genius work!!). Beautiful.






The farm, built for Marie Antoinette










The royal vegetable garden. We can buy fruits&amp;veggies there





It's a nice town to live in, and we're very close to Paris, but i think i've posted enough pics



.


----------



## Ozee (May 1, 2009)

mags that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## StinkyMonkey (May 4, 2009)

Everyone is tattooed and toursits park in your driveway.

Huntington Beach, CA USA


----------



## Hoozey (May 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pittsburgh, PA
http://www.djawp.com/images/pittsburgh.jpg

Nestled among rolling hills along the Allegheny, Ohio and Monongahela Rivers, Pittsburgh is the heart of a dynamic region where more than one million people live and work. Pittsburgh is on the forefront of biomedical research, computing technology, finance and business and is a hub of historical, cultural, recreational and professional sports activities.

O261AfGuDVU

You forgot to say that it is also the home of the best football team EVER Karren. #6 LOL 
I'm in Bowling Green KY now and all I know that it's known for is the Corvette Museum.

It's not a very big place but I can get most things I need and anything else, there's always e-shopping. LOL One thing I love about this area is the cost of living. Came from northern Ohio and can live in a palace compared to that area. I keep telling hubby can't afford to move back because we're spoiled with that aspect. I also like the warmer weather.


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2009)

How could I forget that? Maybe because its hockey season? Lol.

So do you drive a Vette? You must originally be from Toledo? Home of the Mudhens and the Rockets? Ohhh. And Champion Spark Plugs..


----------



## Asocialisten (May 5, 2009)

I am so jealous of you all. I wish I could live in Versailles or Sydney, but all we have in the small town I live in is a lot of pigs and people with a weird dialect. Oh, the joy of being a farmer.


----------



## Hoozey (May 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How could I forget that? Maybe because its hockey season? Lol. 
So do you drive a Vette? You must originally be from Toledo? Home of the Mudhens and the Rockets? Ohhh. And Champion Spark Plugs..

No Vette. I actually drive a 1997 Bonneville and absolutely love it #1 because it's been paid for long ago- I think I have the oldest/crappiest car in the neighborhood even the kids drive nicer ones. LOL I'm hoping the Bonnie last until my kids head off to college-- I seriously refuse to get a mini-van. Then I'll get my vette. 
My grandparents lived in Toledo- came from Germany/Czech- so very into hockey. Grandfather was a Red Wings fan and actually made his own Stanley Cup out of various sized cans. LOL. I grew up in a little town somewhat near Cleveland-- trust me nothing to write about there except maybe that it was a speed-trap.


----------



## Marie-Line (May 12, 2009)

My city is Poitiers (middle west of France) and I love it, but my city of birth (and in my heart too) is Paris.

What I love in these two towns are stones roads (more than 2000years old), old houses, little tiny road between houses in city center.

In France down town is rich and up classes, suburbs are for middle classes and less.

I love also smells and cooks flavor in the air(in the streets too), musics, happiness and festivals.

And I love Paris for more and more reasons!!!





Poitiers is a little city, very confidential but everyone knows each other. lol

Have a look on google map to find Poitiers





Have a nice day





coucou!!

je savais bien que je n'Ã©tais plus la seule franÃ§aise du post





remarques ca fait un baille que je ne viens plus trop trop, j'ai plus le temps il faut dire.

Mais je suis restÃ©e seule une bonne annÃ©e

bibi Ã  plus tard!!


----------



## magosienne (May 12, 2009)

Lol ! See you soon !

The only thing i know about Poitiers is the futuroscope



It's great, but so much light in my eyes, gave me a nice headache and my eyes burnt. Oh, yeah, and Charles Martel.


----------



## Marie-Line (May 13, 2009)

classical vue of poitiers





do you know alienor d'aquitaine? richard coeur de lion? sainte radegonde?

notre dame la grande? le baptistere saint jean (plus vieux du monde au passage) and mny many thiongs





poitiers is an historical city and yes we have an attraction parc lol

now more famous than 2000 years of history

ps : I love versailles and went every week end when I was young girl


----------



## Tyari (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, I love this thread!!!! I wanna to visit Toronto, now!!!

I live in San Diego, CA and I love it here. It's beautiful!!!

San Diego is known as "America's Finest City", I happen to agree (hehe)





San Diego is Avocado Country

San Diego is the Poinsettia Capital

7th largest city in the US with 2.5 million residents

Rimmed with 70 miles of beaches

San Diego is famed for the best climate in the United States

Truly it is like paradise to me.


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Marie-Line* /img/forum/go_quote.gif classical vue of poitiers



do you know alienor d'aquitaine? richard coeur de lion? sainte radegonde?

notre dame la grande? le baptistere saint jean (plus vieux du monde au passage) and mny many thiongs





poitiers is an historical city and yes we have an attraction parc lol

now more famous than 2000 years of history

ps : I love versailles and went every week end when I was young girl





Lol ! I do ! Except for sainte radegonde. I admit i'm a bit rusty in history.
Really ? It's funny because i live near the castle, but i don't go there so often. I like it but i admit i often take the train and hang out in Montparnasse instead, that's one of my favorite places in Paris.


----------



## Marie-Line (May 14, 2009)

in paris I love Montmartre





saint germain, trocadero, obÃ©lisque, ile de la citÃ©...

you don't know sainte radegonde??? lol google est ton ami



wiki aussi



san diego looks nice!!! but too big and new style for me


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2009)

Me too, it's so romantic ! One day i was brave enough (or crazy enough) to take the stairs at Abesses. Really good exercise for your legs !



Although it's expensive i also go to marchÃ© saint pierre for fabric and other sewing accessories. There's also a MAC store down the street to Pigalle


----------



## Marie-Line (May 14, 2009)

mdr!!

I did the same mistake for the eiffel tour!!!!


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Marie-Line* /img/forum/go_quote.gif in paris I love Montmartre



saint germain, trocadero, obÃ©lisque, ile de la citÃ©...

you don't know sainte radegonde??? lol google est ton ami



wiki aussi



san diego looks nice!!! but too big and new style for me





Lol ! Okay, i googled, now i see who she is. 
L'Ã®le de la citÃ©, me too, because i'm a big fan of Saint Michel and Gibert Jeune/Joseph, usually i'll make a big walk around the streets. Plus i really like the gargoyles of Notre Dame.


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Marie-Line* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mdr!!I did the same mistake for the eiffel tour!!!!







I bet we're not the only ones !
There's also OpÃ©ra, for the opera itself, but also for the japanese restaurants



. And there's a bus that goes straight from Montparnasse to Opera, and it's fast too (well, according to the traffic of course !).


----------



## Lesley-Anne (May 15, 2009)

i'm from Glasgow in Scotland, i couldnt think what to say so i googled it lol...

we have the tallest cinema in the world (lol to think i've been to that cinema hundreds of times and didnt know that untill 5mins ago!)






This cathedral marks the place where the founder - St Mungo - built his church which was the basis for glasgow (i actually knew this bit!)






This is a bit of the town centre that i love and think i so pretty - especially at 3am when i'm leaving the clubs and the fairy lights are on above you










This is the art galleries at kelvinbridge in glasgow... myth is that the builders looked at the blueprints the wrong way round and built it back to front so that this back door is actually what was supposed to be the front.. apparently the architect jumped off the roof and killed himself when he realised what happened...






Glasgow (in my opinion) is a great city, gets a bad rep for being rough but really it isnt, has great shopping and everyone is really friendly (well nearly everyone!)


----------



## gabrielle12 (May 16, 2009)

NY NY

there are many things to see...


----------



## Adrienne (May 22, 2009)

Well I'm certainly a country chick lol. I don't think I could stand to live in LA but it'd be awesome to visit. For example, my dream house is at least a mile from everyone else's (and it's not a mansion lol) where I can't even see my next door neighbors. City life just isn't for me but it suits you perfectly Roodie


----------



## Ozee (May 22, 2009)

I like the look of LA till i saw Paris Hilton pic....I had the urge to take off my shoe and hit the computer...

I will visit LA one day, I should of by now my cousin goes over about twice a year to play basketball for Oz.


----------



## dgint608 (Jun 18, 2009)

My hometown Hamilton ohio.

Nothing but a paper mill and closing businesses. Mindless officials. And no money.

I've also seen some bumper stickers floating around that read ''Hamilton the city that offers nothing" ya gotta love that.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pittsburgh, PA
http://www.djawp.com/images/pittsburgh.jpg

Nestled among rolling hills along the Allegheny, Ohio and Monongahela Rivers, Pittsburgh is the heart of a dynamic region where more than one million people live and work. Pittsburgh is on the forefront of biomedical research, computing technology, finance and business and is a hub of historical, cultural, recreational and professional sports activities.

O261AfGuDVU

The burgh. How I miss you..soo much! I miss my teams and family and the rivers. And the science center, the stadium and kennywood. Now I'm here in Atlanta, with too many people, too much smog and way to hot weather! lol.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool UK:

The city the world famous Beatles are from, home of the Cavern Club

We have two football teams Liverpool FC &amp; Everton FC

Actor Jason Isaacs is from Liverpool

We have a well known waterfront including the famous Liver Building with the city's emblem on the two domes, the Liverbirds

We were once a thriving town for trade via out Docks.

erm...

I'll add more if I think of em


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 19, 2009)

I live in Calgary.

We are famous for the Calgary Stampede, a large rodeo that happens every summer. We are home to the Calgary Flames (hockey), Stampederes (football), Roughnecks (Lacrosse), and the vipers (baseball). We have a large Chinatown, as well as having a Little Italy.

The thing I don't like about Calgary is that we pretty much life and breath on the oil and gas industry.


----------



## jodevizes (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey I live in London, we have the most corrupt politicians in the world. We have a lot of historical stuff, a lot, a lot, a lot of historical stuff. Castles, statues, big houses, streets and the old river Thames. Then we have modern stuff like Canary Wharf, Londons Docklands, the 02 Arena. So there is probably a lot to look at.


----------



## LIVINGcute (Jun 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, I forgot to add that the CN Tower has a cool glass floor that makes it feel like your floating on air....
http://tasmania.globat.com/~archibase.net/dl/articles/floor/1.jpg

You know esha, I've never been to Ottawa before....I should go!

OMG HairEgo, I think I would flip out if I was on that thing!!! YIKES!!!
I'm from LA. We got hollywood, melrose, Jack Nicholson (lol), and earthquakes! One of which recently blew the glass out on a local starbucks a few blocks away.

~Cindy

www.livingcute.com


----------

